# How to get the last donut



## wee_blondie (Sep 24, 2006)

:lfao:


----------



## zDom (Sep 24, 2006)

Funny clip


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great clip, by the way I'm glad they found the long last one finger donut grab from ancient times. Glad to see it being used again.
Terry


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 24, 2006)

STOP USING MY TECHNIQUES! I MADE IT AND DO I GET ANY CREDIT? NOOOOOOOOO!

Loved the movie.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## The Master (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I saw this on a school in Ohio's technique list. 

Good clip.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 28, 2006)

*sigh* I've been training so hard to master that technique and they make it look so easy...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 4, 2006)

It doesn't work at well with a boston creme donut...that seems to get a gooey mess everywhere....


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice kick...sticky finger.


----------

